# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο >  Μοτέρ πλυντηρίου με 5 καλώδια

## mushaba

Χαιρετώ την παρέα και όλους τους εορτάζοντες!

Πήρα από ένα θείο ένα μοτέρ από πλυντήριο το οποίο έχει 5 καλώδια..Από χθες το μεσημέρι προσπαθώ να βγάλω άκρη με τα καλώδια,διαβάζω για πυκνωτές εκκίνησης,τύλιγμα αργό τύλιγμα γρήγορο αλλά εξακολουθώ να είμαι βυθισμένος στο σκοτάδι.Έτσι λοιπόν να'μαι ζητώντας την βοήθεια σας!

Το μοτέρ δεν έχει καρβουνάκια και είναι σε αυτήν την φώτο

Τα καλώδια έχουν τα εξής χρώματα: Κόκκινο - Κίτρινο - Πράσινο - Μπλέ - Μαύρο

Το μοτέρ είναι νομίζω από πλυντήριο ARISTON και έχει επάνω ένα *ταμπελάκι* 

Θέλω την γρήγορη σκάλα για να γυρίσω κάτι,πρέπει να βάλω οπωσδήποτε πυκνωτή?

Εάν η τιμή του πυκνωτή είναι παραπλήσια +- 5μF Υπάρχει πρόβλημα?

Επειδή διάβασα ότι μόνο στην αργή σκάλα γυρίζει και αριστερά και δεξιά στην γρήγορη δεν γίνεται τίποτα εάν δεν μου ταιριάξει η φορά περιστροφής?

Ευχααριστώ προκαταβολικά!

----------


## mushaba

Επίσης να δώσω τα στοιχεία των μετρήσεων που έκανα με ομόμετρο

Μαύρο : Κιτρινο 65Ω - Κόκκινο 29Ω - Πράσινο 65Ω - Μπλέ 12 Ω
Μπλέ  : Κίτρινο 76Ω - Κόκκινο 40Ω - Πράσινο 76Ω - Μαύρο 12Ω
Κόκκινο: Κίτρινο 92Ω - Μαύρο 28Ω - Πράσινο 91Ω - Μπλέ 40Ω
Κίτρινο: Κόκκινο 92Ω - Μαύρο 65Ω - Πράσινο 74Ω - Μπλέ 76Ω
Πράσινο: Κίτρινο 74Ω - Κόκκινο 91Ω - Μαύρο 65Ω - Μπλέ 76Ω

----------


## mushaba

Κανείς??????????????????

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βγάλε μια φωτογραφία την υποδοχή με τα βύσματα εμπρός και πίσω.

----------


## mushaba

Φίλε δεν υπάρχει κονέκτορας μόνο το κομμένο καλώδιο το οποίο έχει τα χρώματα που προανέφερα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν κόβω και το κεφάλι μου αλλά  το πράσινο - κίτρινο είναι οι αργές στροφές 
και μπλέ - κόκκινο οι γρήγορες
και το μάυρο ο κοινός 

18 mF πυκνωτή για τις γρήγορες και 16 mF για τις αργές

----------


## mushaba

Φίλε Πέτρο επειδή δεν ξαναασχολήθηκα με τέτοια μοτέρ,εγώ θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω την γρήγορη ας πούμε,πού θα συνδέσω φάση,πού ουδέτερο και πού τον πυκνωτή?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πυκνωτής.JPG
Το πως θα βάλεις τον πυκνωτή δεν παίζει ρόλο (δεξιά αριστερά επαφή) . Βάλε έναν πυκνωτή κοντά στα 16 - 18 mf . υποθέτοντας ότι το μπλέ κόκκινο είναι οι γρήγορες αν δεν είναι και γυρίσει αργά τότε σε αυτήν την θέση θα βάλεις μόνιμα πυκνωτή 16mf . και 18 στις γρήγορες. (που εννοείται θα είναι το πράσινο - κίτρινο)
Η αλλαγή φοράς γίνεται με την αλλαγή μόνο των καλωδίων που ακουμπάνε (στα χρώματα και μέχρι τον πυκνωτή) πουθενά αλλού .
Ότι κάνεις μακριά τα χέρια υπό τάση . και στις δοκιμές μην αγγίξεις τα 2 άκρα του πυκνωτή ακόμα και εκτός ρεύματος στην μπρίζα. και βραχυκύκλωνε τον πυκνωτή κάθε φορά που θέλεις να βάλεις χέρι . Και όταν λέμε με κλειστό το ρεύμα όχι μόνο από τον διακόπτη αλλά βγάζε το και από την μπρίζα.

----------


## mushaba

Σε ευχαριστώ Πέτρο,κάνω αμέσως δοκιμή και επανέρχομαι με αποτελέσματα....Μόνο που ο μόνος πυκνωτής που έχω είναι ένας TESLA TC521a 20+20μF 450 Volt.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλύτερα πήγαινε το σε κανέναν περιελιξιά ... θα στα βρει στο τσάκα τσάκα και πιο σίγουρα . Γιατί αυτοί τα βρίσκουν όπως σωστά και τα έγραψες με τα ΩΜ . αυτά τα ψιλοξέχασα . και ότι σου είπα είναι με επιφύλαξη . Πυκνωτή βάλε κοντά παραπλήσιο. πάντως το σχέδιο είναι σωστό

----------


## mushaba

Πέτρο είσαι κορυφή φίλε,το μοτέρ γυρνάει!Τώρα δεν ξέρω εάν αυτός ο πυκνωτής μπορεί να το κάνει στο 100% αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι δουλεύει,θα ψάξω να βρώ πυκνωτή.

Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλά ρε πότε πρόλαβες? Σιγουρέψου ότι γυρνάει με δύναμη γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση να γυρίζει και "μπουκωμένο" . Αν στο σημείο που είσαι εντόπισες π.χ. αργές στροφές τα υπόλοιπα χρώματα είναι οι γρήγορες . στις γρήγορες πρόσεχε τινάζεται το μοτέρ .

Επίσης στις γρήγορες (μόνο σε αυτές ) σιγουρέψου κυρίως εκεί ότι έχεις το μάξιμουμ της δύναμης του μοτέρ γιατί αν είναι αλλιώς βαλμένα τα καλώδια γυρίζει και πάλι γρήγορα αλλά δεν είναι στο (στοιχείο του) . Η δοκιμή ζορίζοντας το με  ένα ξύλο πάνω στην τροχαλία για να εντοπίσεις την "δυναμική φορά"

----------


## mushaba

Ξέρεις τί άλλο παρατήρησα?Όταν το βάζω στις γρήγορες αργεί καμιά 10 δευτερόλεπτα μέχρι να συντονιστεί και να έχει σταθερές στροφές....Όσο για την δύναμη θα το προσαρμόσω πάνω στο κοφλεράκι και θα δω,οι στροφές φαίνονται πολλές χέρι δεν βάζω  :Smile:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κοφλεράκι????? δεν το έλεγες πιο μπροστά ? δεν κάνουν αυτά τα μοτέρ για τέτοια δουλειά ..... το πολύ πολύ για να φτιάχνεις φραπέ !! . Τέλος πάντων

----------


## mushaba

Γιατί?Γυρνάει κάδο με 5 κιλά ρούχα + νερά και δεν μπορεί να γυρίσει το κοφλεράκι?Με 4.1Α ??Μια δοκιμή θα με πείσει  :Smile:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ο πελάτης έχει πάντα δίκιο .... δεν αντιλέγω . Αλλά για να ξέρεις όλα τα μοτέρ δεν είναι ίδια στην περιέλιξη . άλλα είναι σε αστέρα και άλλα σε τρίγωνο. και έπειτα αυτό το μοτέρ στο συγκεκριμένο πλυντήριο αν παρατηρήσεις καλά (εκτός την τροχαλία ) ποτέ δεν ξεκινάνε από "στάση" κατευθείαν για στίψιμο (για γρήγορο) . Αλλά μέσω του προγραμματιστή του (εγκέφαλος) από τις αργές στροφές (που ήδη τρέχει το πλυντήριο ) ακαριαία δίνει την εντολή για το στίψιμο ... έχοντας προτύτερα επωφεληθεί το μοτέρ από την + ώθηση των αργών στροφών αλλά και στην ίδια φορά .

----------


## mushaba

Πέτρο φίλε όπως είπα ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ από τέτοια μοτέρ,εάν τίθεται θέμα του στυλ για να πας στο γρήγορο πρέπει πρώτα να ξεκινήσει με το αργό αυτό μπορούμε πανεύκολα να το λύσω...Αυτή τη στιγμή φτιάχνω μια βάση και θα δοκιμάσω απόψε κιόλας......ησυχία δεν έχω  :Smile:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και τι έγινε το εργοστασιακό μοτέρ που είχε το κοφλέρ? Αν το έχεις να φτιάξουμε εκείνο

----------


## mushaba

Πέτρο το κοφλέρ ήταν χαλασμένο και χωρίς μοτέρ,έτσι μου το χάρισαν.Προχθές άνοιξα τον συμπιεστή και βρήκα ένα από τα δύο πιστονάκια τρύπιο και σπασμένο το ελατήριο του λαδιού.2 σετάκια ελατήρια,καλό φλαντζόχαρτο και μιά κόλλα και με 25€ έγινε καινούργιο,το δοκίμασα με άλλο μοτέρ που είχα σε μια μπετονιέρα και ξυρίζει!!

Έχω ένα άλλο το οποίο είναι 1,5 ίππο άλλα είναι τριφασικό και εκείνο δεν έχει πυκνωτή

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Επειδή επιμένεις , σε αφήνω να το διαπιστώσεις και ο ίδιος τι να σου κάνω..... όταν θα δεις πως αντί να "φουσκώνει " η δεξαμενή από το κοφλέρ σου ... θα "φουσκώνει" τελικά το μοτέρ σου .... τότε θα με θυμηθείς . Στο κάτω κάτω αν είδες το ταμπελάκι λέει 500W μοτέρ σαν να βάζεις δηλαδή ένα τρυπάνι να γυρίσει ένα κοφλέρ !!! Ας ελπίσουμε να γίνονται και θαύματα .

----------


## mushaba

Δεν σε αμφισβητώ φίλε ούτε έχω λόγο να το κάνω,απλά επειδή το κομπρεσέρ είναι σχετικά μικρό και γυρνάει "σχετικά" εύκολα λέω να το δοκιμάσω....Ο κάδος ρε Πέτρο του πλυντηρίου πόσο ζυγίζει όταν έχει ρούχα και νερά μέσα,νομίζω πως ανάλογο είναι το φορτίο που θα έχει με το κομπρεσέρ....Εάν πάρω τον σωστό πυκνωτή πιστεύω ότι δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα....Στο φινάλε αν δω ότι δεν βγαίνει άκρη θα το κάνω σταθερό και θα βάλω μια συρματόβουρτσα για να καθαρίζω κάνα γρέζι!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σε πειράζει να δοκιμάσεις και τις αργές στροφές ? απλός θα γεμίζει πιο αργά . γιατί πιστεύω ότι οι αργές στροφές του είναι πιο ισχυρές από τις γρήγορες. Και έχουν καλύτερη εκκίνηση

----------


## FILMAN

Από τις ωμομετρήσεις, προκύπτει ότι:

Το κοινό είναι το μαύρο
Το κόκκινο είναι η βοηθητική περιέλιξη του γρήγορου
Το μπλε είναι η κύρια περιέλιξη του γρήγορου
Τα πράσινο και κίτρινο είναι του αργού (εναλλάξιμα).

Οπότε γίνονται οι παρακάτω συνδεσμολογίες:

*Αργή περιστροφή προς μια κατεύθυνση:*
Συνδέουμε τον πυκνωτή ανάμεσα στο πράσινο και το κίτρινο. Τροφοδοτούμε με 220V~ ανάμεσα στο κίτρινο και το μαύρο (κατά προτίμηση φάση στο κίτρινο και ουδέτερος στο μαύρο). Το μπλε και το κόκκινο μένουν ασύνδετα.

*Αργή περιστροφή προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση:*
Συνδέουμε τον πυκνωτή πάλι ανάμεσα στο πράσινο και το κίτρινο. Τροφοδοτούμε με 220V~ ανάμεσα στο πράσινο και το μαύρο (κατά προτίμηση φάση στο πράσινο και ουδέτερος στο μαύρο). Το μπλε και το κόκκινο μένουν πάλι ασύνδετα.

*Γρήγορη περιστροφή:*
Συνδέουμε τον πυκνωτή ανάμεσα στο κόκκινο και το μπλε.  Τροφοδοτούμε με 220V~ ανάμεσα στο μπλε και το μαύρο (κατά προτίμηση  φάση στο μπλε και ουδέτερος στο μαύρο). Το κίτρινο και το πράσινο μένουν ασύνδετα.

Έτσι ως έχει το μοτέρ, δεν είναι δυνατή η ανάποδη κίνηση στη γρήγορη ταχύτητα. Για να αλλάξουμε τη φορά περιστροφής στο γρήγορο, υπάρχουν δυο τρόποι:
Μόνιμος μηχανικός τρόπος: Λύνουμε το μοτέρ και το ξαναδένουμε ανάποδα.
Ηλεκτρικός τρόπος: Λύνουμε το μοτέρ και ξεχωρίζουμε τα εμαγιέ σύρματα που καταλήγουν στο μαύρο καλώδιο. Βρίσκουμε ποια από τα 4 αντιστοιχούν στο κόκκινο και το μπλε. Τα άκρα αυτά τα βγάζουμε έξω από το μοτέρ ανεξάρτητα (δηλ. προσθέτουμε ακόμα 1 ή 2 καλώδια). Για παράδειγμα μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε ακόμα ένα καλώδιο (έστω λευκό), το οποίο να είναι το δεύτερο άκρο της βοηθ. περιέλιξης. Τώρα η βοηθ. περιέλιξη είναι τελείως ανεξάρτητη, με άκρα τα κόκκινο και λευκό. Τώρα η συνδεσμολογία έχει ως εξής:

*Γρήγορη περιστροφή προς μια κατεύθυνση:*
Συνδέουμε τον πυκνωτή ανάμεσα στο κόκκινο και το μπλε. Γεφυρώνουμε το λευκό με το μαύρο, και τροφοδοτούμε με 220V~ ανάμεσα στο μπλε και τα μαύρο / λευκό (κατά προτίμηση φάση στο μπλε και ουδέτερος στα μαύρο / λευκό). Το κίτρινο και το πράσινο μένουν ασύνδετα.

*Γρήγορη** περιστροφή προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση:*
Συνδέουμε τον πυκνωτή ανάμεσα στο λευκό και το μπλε. Γεφυρώνουμε το κόκκινο με το μαύρο, και τροφοδοτούμε με 220V~ ανάμεσα στο μπλε και τα  μαύρο / κόκκινο (κατά προτίμηση φάση στο μπλε και ουδέτερος στα μαύρο / κόκκινο). Το κίτρινο και το πράσινο μένουν πάλι ασύνδετα.

Το μοτέρ δεν έχει πρόβλημα να ξεκινήσει κατευθείαν στο γρήγορο. Μου έχει τύχει πλυντήριο που ξεκίναγε το στύψιμο ενόσω ο κάδος γύριζε αργά *προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση.* Επιπλέον, με τη χρήση του διακόπτη διακοπής του στυψίματος μπορεί κανείς να ξεκινήσει το στύψιμο κατευθείαν από στάση.

Ο πυκνωτής των 20+20μF προφανώς προοριζόταν για εξομάλυνση σε λαμπάτα μηχανήματα. Δεν είναι κατάλληλος για χρήση με μοτέρ. Πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί ειδικός πυκνωτής λειτουργίας κινητήρων.

Τα μοτέρ αυτού του τύπου είναι διφασικά και κατά συνέπεια δεν υπάρχει συνδεσμολογία Υ ή Δ ούτε καν εσωτερικά.

----------

aktis (21-03-20), dalfi (03-03-16), klik (17-11-14), micalis (03-10-12)

----------


## mushaba

Σε ευχαριστώ Φίλλιπε καταστοπιστικότατος όπως πάντα!

Μόλις τελείωσα την βάση και το έβαλα μπρος πρόχειρα!

Και ένα βίντεο

----------


## FILMAN

Όταν πρέπει να πάρει μπρος με μισογεμάτο καζανάκι, ξεκινάει; Ελπίζω να άλλαξες τον πυκνωτή.

----------


## mushaba

Ναι τον άλλαξα,πήγα και αγόρασα το πρωί,πήρα 18μF/450V.Θα πάω να το βάλω στο καζάνι να μαζέψει αέρα και εκεί θα δω,εάν δεν αντέχει Φίλλιπε δεν πειράζει,καλή καρδιά,είπαμε τίποτε να μην πηγαίνει άχρηστο εάν κάπου μπορεί να γίνει χρήσιμο!

----------


## FILMAN

> Ναι τον άλλαξα,πήγα και αγόρασα το πρωί,πήρα 18μF/450V.


Σωστός.



> Θα πάω να το βάλω στο καζάνι να μαζέψει αέρα και εκεί θα  δω,εάν δεν αντέχει Φίλλιπε δεν πειράζει,καλή καρδιά,είπαμε τίποτε να μην  πηγαίνει άχρηστο εάν κάπου μπορεί να γίνει χρήσιμο!


Αν δεν ξεκινάει βάλε μεγαλύτερη τροχαλία στον άξονα του συμπιεστή (προσοχή στην ψύξη).

----------


## bchris

Αν δεν ξεκιναει με μισογεματο καζανακι, ισως να μπορουσες να το ξεκινησεις στις αργες στροφες.
Δεν ξερω, λεω εγω τωρα.

Απο το να μηνει μισο το καζανακι, ας το πας οσο παει με τις γρηγορες, και μετα το γυρνας στις αργες.
Ολα αυτα με την παραδοχη οτι στις αργες στροφες εχει πιο πολλη ροπη.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεδομένου ότι στο (ταμπελάκι) για τις γρήγορες στροφές αναφέρει 4,1 αμπέρ αν θυμάμαι καλά . Καλό θα ήταν στην όλη παρακολούθηση είτε άδειο είτε μισογεμάτο είτε όταν επανεκκινεί . 
Να έβαζε μια αμπεροτσιμπίδα για έλεγχο των αμπέρ στο αν υπερβαίνει κατά πολύ τα αμπέρ αυτά .

----------


## FILMAN

..............

----------


## mushaba

Παιδιά συγγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση αλλά έλειπα..

Λοιπόν...Το μοτέρ έχει τελικά την δύναμη να πιέσει το καζάνι στα 8 bar αλλά ζεσταίνεται υπερβολικά,κάνει κάνα 2 περιστροφές με λίγο ζόρι και ξαναγεμίζει από τα 6 αλλά το ότι  ζεματάει είναι κακό σημάδι οπότε το απορρίπτω σαν κινητήρα για το κοφλέρ,ας γίνει καλύτερα βούρτσα ή κινητήρας για ένα σταθερό τρυπάνι με ιμάντα που έχω...

Βρήκα σε έναν παλιατζή ένα άλλο μοτέρ για 10€,η φωτογραφία από το ταμπελάκι εδώ 

Από τα λίγα που διάβασα υπολόγισα ότι θέλει πυκνωτή λειτουργίας 14μF και εκκίνησης 48μF...Το δοκίμασα με έναν 16μF που είχα,ξεκινάει και γυρνάει αλλά μετά από 3-4 δευτερόλεπτα ρίχνει την ασφάλεια,δεν ξέρω εάν είναι προβληματικό ή εάν το πρόβλημα το δημιουργεί η λανθασμένη τιμή του πυκνωτή


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## FILMAN

Το μοτέρ που δείχνεις είναι τριφασικό. Μπορεί να δουλέψει και ως μονοφασικό με τον κατάλληλο πυκνωτή ο οποίος θα είναι ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ 160μF.

----------


## mushaba

160??? Είχα δει κάπου (νομίζω εδώ μέσα) την παρακάτω φωτο για τον υπολογισμό του πυκνωτή.Είναι μόνο για μονοφασικά δηλαδή?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## FILMAN

> Είναι μόνο για μονοφασικά δηλαδή?


Ακριβώς... Βέβαια αν έχεις διαθέσιμη τριφασική παροχή το βάζεις κατευθείαν.

----------


## gas_liosia

Όπως τα λέει ο Φίλιππος. Βέβαια με τον πυκνωτή σε μονοφασική παροχή θα δουλέψει αλλά όχι όπως θα δούλευε στο τριφασικό. Άν διαθέτεις τριφασικό δεν το συζητάμε το συνδέεις εκεί. Και όπως δείχνει μπορεί να συνδεθεί μόνο σε αστέρα στο δίκτυό μας. Ωραίος ο παλιατζής! Τσάμπα πράμα!

Edit: Thanks Filman...

----------


## FILMAN

> Βέβαια με τον πυκνωτή σε μονοφασική παροχή θα δουλέψει αλλά όχι όπως θα  δούλευε στο τριφασικό.


Πολύ σωστά.



> Και όπως δείχνει μπορεί να συνδεθεί και σε αστέρα και σε τρίγωνο.


*Εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε!!!!!!!!
Μόνο σε Υ επιτρέπεται!*

----------

gas_liosia (29-03-12)

----------


## gas_liosia

> Πολύ σωστά.
> *Εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε!!!!!!!!
> Μόνο σε Υ επιτρέπεται!*


Ωχ, σωστά Φίλιππε... πατάτα έγραψα. Όποιος βιάζεται σκοντάφτει λένε. Το διορθώνω.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Malvino

@ FILMAN
Μπορείς να αφιερώσεις λίγο χρόνο και να μας εξηγήσεις το πως έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα για τα τυλίγματα με βάση τις ωμομετρήσεις; Προσπάθησα να βγάλω μια άκρη αλλά κάπου το έχασα.


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## FILMAN

> @ FILMAN
> Μπορείς να αφιερώσεις λίγο χρόνο και να μας εξηγήσεις το πως έβγαλες το  συμπέρασμα για τα τυλίγματα με βάση τις ωμομετρήσεις; Προσπάθησα να  βγάλω μια άκρη αλλά κάπου το έχασα.


Πολύ ευχαρίστως!

Για ευκολία παραθέτω παρακάτω τις μετρήσεις του φίλου έτσι όπως μας τις έδωσε:




> Επίσης να δώσω τα στοιχεία των μετρήσεων που έκανα με ομόμετρο
> 
> Μαύρο : Κιτρινο 65Ω - Κόκκινο 29Ω - Πράσινο 65Ω - Μπλέ 12 Ω
> Μπλέ  : Κίτρινο 76Ω - Κόκκινο 40Ω - Πράσινο 76Ω - Μαύρο 12Ω
> Κόκκινο: Κίτρινο 92Ω - Μαύρο 28Ω - Πράσινο 91Ω - Μπλέ 40Ω
> Κίτρινο: Κόκκινο 92Ω - Μαύρο 65Ω - Πράσινο 74Ω - Μπλέ 76Ω
> Πράσινο: Κίτρινο 74Ω - Κόκκινο 91Ω - Μαύρο 65Ω - Μπλέ 76Ω


Αμέσως βλέπουμε ότι πήρε περισσότερες μετρήσεις από όσες έπρεπε. Στην πραγματικότητα μέτρησε κάθε ζεύγος καλωδίων 2 φορές. Για παράδειγμα, στην πρώτη σειρά έχουμε π.χ. μαύρο - πράσινο: 65Ω, και στην τελευταία έχουμε πράσινο - μαύρο (δηλ. πάλι τα ίδια καλώδια): 65Ω. Για να το απλοποιήσουμε λοιπόν φιλτράρουμε τις μετρήσεις πετώντας έξω τις διπλές μετρήσεις, και έχουμε:

μαύρο - κόκκινο: 28Ω (29Ω)
μαύρο - κίτρινο: 65Ω
μαύρο - πράσινο: 65Ω
μαύρο - μπλε: 12Ω
κόκκινο - κίτρινο: 92Ω
κόκκινο - πράσινο: 91Ω
κόκκινο - μπλε: 40Ω
κίτρινο - πράσινο: 74Ω
κίτρινο - μπλε: 76Ω
πράσινο - μπλε: 76Ω

Στο μαύρο - κόκκινο θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε την τιμή 28Ω, άλλωστε η μέτρηση "29Ω" είναι σχεδόν η ίδια.

Και τώρα ξεκινάμε. Πρέπει να βρούμε ποιο είναι το κοινό καλώδιο. Αν το βρούμε αυτό έχουμε λύσει το μισό πρόβλημα.

Εφόσον κάθε τύλιγμα πατάει από τη μια στο κοινό και από την άλλη σε κάποιο άλλο καλώδιο, εξυπακούεται ότι οι μικρότερες μετρήσεις θα περιέχουν σίγουρα το κοινό καλώδιο, αφού οι μεγαλύτερες θα είναι ασφαλώς εν σειρά μετρήσεις των περιελίξεων.

Ψάχνουμε λοιπόν για τη μικρότερη αντίσταση στη λίστα. Είναι ο συνδυασμός μαύρο - μπλε που μετράει 12Ω. Αυτή είναι σίγουρα μια περιέλιξη των γρήγορων στροφών. Γιατί; Γιατί στις γρήγορες στροφές το μοτέρ αυτό αποδίδει μεγαλύτερη ισχύ από ότι στις αργές, οπότε οι αντιστάσεις που περιμένουμε να δούμε θα είναι πιο μικρές. Είναι όμως η κύρια ή η βοηθητική περιέλιξη; Η κύρια, γιατί στους κινητήρες που δεν είναι σχεδιασμένοι να γυρνάνε δεξιά - αριστερά (το πλυντήριο στύβει μόνο προς μια κατεύθυνση) η βοηθητική περιέλιξη έχει γενικά μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση. Άρα το κοινό είναι σίγουρα ένα απ' αυτά τα δύο καλώδια, είτε το μαύρο, είτε το μπλε.

Τώρα ψάχνουμε να δούμε την αμέσως μεγαλύτερη τιμή από τα 12Ω. Αυτή θα είναι η βοηθητική περιέλιξη των γρήγορων στροφών. Είναι βέβαιο πως το ένα χρώμα θα είναι είτε το μαύρο είτε το μπλε. Πράγματι, η αμέσως μεγαλύτερη τιμή από τα 12Ω είναι τα 28Ω, μαύρο - κόκκινο. Ποιο είναι λοιπόν το κοινό καλώδιο; Το μαύρο!

Ως επαλήθευση, μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε και αυτό: Μετρώντας μεταξύ κόκκινου και μπλε μετράμε ουσιαστικά τις δυο περιελίξεις των γρήγορων στροφών εν σειρά. Περιμένουμε δηλαδή να δούμε τιμή 12Ω + 28Ω = 40Ω. Και πράγματι τόσο είναι!

Μέχρι στιγμής λοιπόν έχουμε βρει τα εξής:
Το κοινό καλώδιο είναι το μαύρο
Το κόκκινο καλώδιο είναι η βοηθητική περιέλιξη των γρήγορων στροφών
Το μπλε καλώδιο είναι η κύρια περιέλιξη των γρήγορων στροφών

Κατά συνέπεια τα δυο καλώδια που απομένουν θα είναι οι αργές στροφές. Προσοχή, εδώ δεν υπάρχουν απλώς δυο περιελίξεις, μια κύρια και μια βοηθητική. Αυτό γίνεται σε όλα τα μοτέρ πλυντηρίων που έχω δει. Εφόσον στις αργές στροφές το μοτέρ είναι φτιαγμένο να κινείται και προς τις δυο κατευθύνσεις, περιμένουμε να υπάρχει συμμετρικότητα στις μετρήσεις. Δηλαδή μεταξύ μαύρου - πράσινου και μεταξύ μαύρου - κίτρινου να έχουμε ουσιαστικά την ίδια αντίσταση. Πράγματι, οι δυο αυτές μετρήσεις δίνουν την ίδια τιμή των 65Ω. Γιατί λοιπόν δεν έχουμε εκεί απλώς δυο περιελίξεις; Γιατί αν είχαμε, θα περιμέναμε να δούμε μεταξύ κίτρινου - πράσινου τιμή 65Ω + 65Ω = 130Ω. Όμως έχουμε μόνο 74Ω! Άρα υπάρχει και άλλο τύλιγμα εκεί που ρίχνει την αντίσταση.

Ως επαλήθευση, μπορούμε να πούμε τα εξής:
α) Η μέτρηση μεταξύ κόκκινου - πράσινου θα είναι όσο η μέτρηση μεταξύ κόκκινου - μαύρου και μαύρου - πράσινου, δηλ. 28Ω + 65Ω = 93Ω. Πράγματι η μέτρηση έδωσε 91Ω (πολύ κοντά! )

β) Η μέτρηση μεταξύ κόκκινου - κίτρινου θα είναι όσο η μέτρηση μεταξύ κόκκινου - μαύρου και μαύρου - κίτρινου, δηλ. 28Ω + 65Ω = 93Ω. Πράγματι η μέτρηση έδωσε 92Ω (πολύ κοντά! )

γ) Η μέτρηση μεταξύ μπλε - πράσινου θα είναι όσο η μέτρηση μεταξύ μπλε - μαύρου και μαύρου - πράσινου, δηλ. 12Ω + 65Ω = 77Ω. Πράγματι η μέτρηση έδωσε 76Ω (πολύ κοντά! )

δ) Η μέτρηση μεταξύ μπλε - κίτρινου θα είναι όσο η μέτρηση μεταξύ μπλε -  μαύρου και μαύρου - κίτρινου, δηλ. 12Ω + 65Ω = 77Ω. Πράγματι η μέτρηση  έδωσε 76Ω (πολύ κοντά! )

Άρα είμαστε σωστοί! Και έτσι, για να το βάλουμε σε λειτουργία, κάνουμε τις συνδεσμολογίες που ανέφερα στο ποστ #23.

Αυτό ήταν!

----------

abelstamatin (30-12-14), brokalias (22-05-17), Damiano (06-04-12), dan (22-04-12), ezizu (24-11-14), gas_liosia (06-04-12), kaptenlouna (24-02-14), kostas_dh (18-01-15), MAIKLKF (23-02-14), mushaba (05-01-13), nestoras (22-12-16), nikolaras (22-04-12), nikolasswts (25-11-14), ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (11-01-16), stafidas (22-04-12), teo_GR (10-09-14)

----------


## Malvino

Αν και καθυστερημένα ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση.
Επειδή έχω ακόμα κάποιες απορίες για συνδεσμολογίες σε μοτέρ, ίσως κάποια στιγμή ανοίξω ένα άλλο άρθρο για να μην ξεφύγουμε εντελώς από το παρών θέμα.

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ.

----------


## satfoxy

Επιτελους το βρηκα το post.Εχω τοσες μερες που το ψαχνω.Ειναι επιδη εχω και εγω ενα ιδιο μοτερ σαν αυτο στην αρχη του μιτου και θελω να κανω την συνδεσμολογια με στροφες 1400-1500.Καπου εκει.
Θα διαβασω προσεκτικα οτι εχει γραφει πριν και αν βρω δυσκλια θα ρωτησω.
Αυτο που θελω να κανω ειναι http://woodgears.ca/sander/thickness.html αυτο.Ελπιζω να κανει το παραπανω μοτερ.
Αν οχι τοτε εχω αλλο και θα χρεισατω σιγουρα βοηθεια.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## satfoxy

22072012197.jpg22072012198.jpg


Τελικα ειπα να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες για να ειμαι και ποιο σιγουρος αλλα και εσεις να καταλαβετε πιο ευκολα.
Οι μετρησεις που εκανα εχουν ως εξης:
καφε - ασπρο 62
καφε - κιτρινο 68
καφε -κοκκινο 105
καφε -μπλε  73

ασπρο-κιτρινο 62
ασπρο -κοκκινο 43
ασπρο -μπλε 11

κιτρινο -κοκκινο 105
κιτρινο -μπλε 73

κοκκινο -μπλε 54

Αυτα.Ευχομαι να μπορεσει καποιος να με βοηθησει.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το γαλάζιο είναι το κοινό .
το κόκκινο - κίτρινο .. αργές στροφές 
άσπρο - καφέ ... γρήγορες στροφές

----------


## satfoxy

> Το γαλάζιο είναι το κοινό .
> το κόκκινο - κίτρινο .. αργές στροφές 
> άσπρο - καφέ ... γρήγορες στροφές


Ευχαριστω για την γρηγορη απαντηση.
Συμφωνα με την ετικετα πανω στο moter ειτε γρηγορες ειτε αργες στροφες θελει 16 μf.Σωστα το καταλαβα?

----------


## konman

> Ευχαριστω για την γρηγορη απαντηση.
> Συμφωνα με την ετικετα πανω στο moter ειτε γρηγορες ειτε αργες στροφες θελει 16 μf.Σωστα το καταλαβα?


Ναι σωστα το καταλαβες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Επιτελους το βρηκα το post.Εχω τοσες μερες που το ψαχνω.Ειναι επιδη εχω και εγω ενα ιδιο μοτερ σαν αυτο στην αρχη του μιτου και θελω να κανω την συνδεσμολογια με στροφες 1400-1500.Καπου εκει.
> Θα διαβασω προσεκτικα οτι εχει γραφει πριν και αν βρω δυσκλια θα ρωτησω.
> Αυτο που θελω να κανω ειναι http://woodgears.ca/sander/thickness.html αυτο.Ελπιζω να κανει το παραπανω μοτερ.
> Αν οχι τοτε εχω αλλο και θα χρεισατω σιγουρα βοηθεια.
> Ευχαριστω.


Κατά σύμπτωση το ίδιο βίντεο που επισύναψες (το μελετούσαμε με τον αδερφό μου) ο οποίος φτιάχνει χειροποίητες κιθάρες ,μπουζούκια κτλ . Για ξεχόνδρισμα ξύλου ... κατασκευαστικά το βλέπαμε σχετικά εύκολο . Μόνο που δεν μπορούσαμε να καταλάβουμε που θα βρούμε αυτόν τον εξειδικευμένο κύλινδρο . αλλά και το γυαλόχαρτο που κολλάει επάνω του ... μήπως το βρήκες εσύ? και που?

----------


## satfoxy

> Κατά σύμπτωση το ίδιο βίντεο που επισύναψες (το μελετούσαμε με τον αδερφό μου) ο οποίος φτιάχνει χειροποίητες κιθάρες ,μπουζούκια κτλ . Για ξεχόνδρισμα ξύλου ... κατασκευαστικά το βλέπαμε σχετικά εύκολο . Μόνο που δεν μπορούσαμε να καταλάβουμε που θα βρούμε αυτόν τον εξειδικευμένο κύλινδρο . αλλά και το γυαλόχαρτο που κολλάει επάνω του ... μήπως το βρήκες εσύ? και που?



Στο τελος της παραπανω σελιδας δινει και αλλα λινκ σχετικα με το sander.
Για να δεις πως γινετε ο κυλινδρος δες εδω http://tradgang.com/cgi-bin/ultimate...5;t=006241;p=0
Εκοψα καμια 10αρια κυλινδρους απο 2 cm ο ενας.Ολοι μαζι θα κοληθουν και ετσι γινετε ο ξυλινος κυλινδρος.

Το Velcro αυτο που θα κοληθει επανω στον κυλινδρο που ειναι το αγριο  το βρηκα σε καταστημα που πουλαει ειδη ραπτικης.Εχει φαρδος 5 cm.Το γυαλοχαρτο με την επιφανεια που πρπει να εχει που ειναι σαν μαλλι
το βρηκα στο καταστημα σιδερικων εδω στο χωριο μου.Εχει φαρδος 10 cm.Και τα δυο πουλιουνται με το μετρο.Δεν ειναι ακριβα.

----------


## satfoxy

Το συνδεσα τελικα το μοτερ.
Αφου διαβασα και ξαναδιαβασα παλια ποστ σχετικα με μοτερ πλυντηριου αυτο που με βοηθησε στην συνδεσμολογια ηταν αυτο εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=60483&page=2
Και τωρα εχω μερικες ερωτησεις.
Ο πυκνωτης που δοκιμασα ηταν 20 mf και 450v.Το μοτερ επανω γραφει 16 μf.Παιζει πολυ συμαντικο ρολο αυτη η διαφορα?Για την ωρα αυτον ειχα ευκαιρο και γι αυτο δοκιμσα με αυτον.
Στην πρωτη δοκιμη δινοντας ρευμα ξεκινησε αμεσως και στις αργες στροφες.Βγαζοντας το καλωριο απο την μια επαφη του πυκνωτη και δινοντας στην αλλη αλλαξε η φορα που γυρνουσε.και παλι αργες στροφες.Πηρα ενα ξυλο και το πατησα επανω στον τροχαλια αλλα με αρκετη δυναμη ας πουμε ζοριστικε το μοτερ.
Αλλαζοντας τα καλωδια και δινοντας τα αλλα δυο απο το φισ του μοτερ τοτε ακουγετε ανα βουουουοβββββββ και βοηθοντας λιγο τον τροχαλια με το χερι και με πολυ προσοχη τοτε πηρε τις γρηγορες στροφες.Βαζοντας και παλι το ξυλο επανω στον τροχαλια εδω εχει πιο πολυ δυναμη το μοτερ και δεν ζοριζοταν αλλα ουτε και κολουσε.
Οποτε απολυτως ικανοποιημενος απο τα αποτελεσματα ανοιξα μια μπυρα σκεφτομενος την μελλοντικη εφαρμογη του μοτερ.
Δεκτες οι οποιες παρατηρησεις σας και υποδείξεις σας.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## satfoxy

> Το συνδεσα τελικα το μοτερ.
> Αφου διαβασα και ξαναδιαβασα παλια ποστ σχετικα με μοτερ πλυντηριου αυτο που με βοηθησε στην συνδεσμολογια ηταν αυτο εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=60483&page=2
> 
> Ευχαριστω.



Παιδια το link απο το παραπανω ποστ δεν υπαρχει αλλο στο hlektronika.Μηπως ξερει κανεις πως μπορω να το βρω?
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## stafidas

Μια και είδα ότι δεν είμαι μόνο εγώ με τέτοιες σκέψεις... θα ήθελα να μάθω αν τελικά κάνει το μοτέρ για αυτήν την κατασκευή. Εγώ σκέφτομαι να έχω ένα μοτέρ πλυντηρίου και να το προσαρμόζω σε sander, σε πριονοκορδέλα και σε σε δισκοπρίονο πάγκου (όλα αυτά θα τα κατασκευάσω μόνος μου). Οπότε όταν τελικά έχεις εικόνα για το αν κάνει το μοτέρ, πες μου αν είναι να το ξεκινήσω κι εγώ.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## creature

καλησπέρα και απο μένα,
 κατατοπιστικότατο το άρθρο, αν και άσχετος, σύνδεσα το μοτέρ και δουλεύει μια χαρά.
το προβλημά μου είναι ότι θέλω να μπορώ να ρυθμίζω τις στροφές χωρίς να αλλάζω συνδεσμολογία, έχω βρει ένα ντίμερ με ενσωματωμένο  controller μεχρι 2000w, πωσ θα συνδεθεί? το μοτερ μου είναι  ασυγχρονο μονοφασικο, και δουλεψε με την ίδια συνδεσμολογία του μοτερ στο 1ο ποστ (παραπλήσιες τιμές αντιστάσεων)

----------


## MAIKLKF

Καλησπέρα σας Σήμερα απόκτησα ένα μοτέρ από πλυντήριο ευχαριστώ για της πληροφορίες filman Είσαι αναλυτικότατος και σαφέστατος
πάντα με τόση καλοσύνη προσφέρεις της γνώσεις που απόκτησες με    κόπο Μπράβο σου σε θαυμάζω για το ήθος σου τίποτε άλλο ,καταλαβαίνεις.

----------


## MAIKLKF

Σύνδεση τελικά  με ρελέ αργό γρήγορο και εμπρός πίσω  μεγάλης ταχύτητας

----------


## FILMAN

Τι θα γίνει με σένα Μιχάλη, όλο πατέντες με μοτέρ κάνεις;  :Rolleyes: 

Σ' ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια...  :Bye:

----------


## MAIKLKF

> Τι θα γίνει με σένα Μιχάλη, όλο πατέντες με μοτέρ κάνεις; 
> 
> Σ' ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια...


Εγώ σε ευχαριστώ για την λεπτότητα που σε διακρίνει Έκατσα και διάβασα όλο το θέμα πολλές φορές και τελικά η προσπάθεια  έλαβε καρπούς, Αν τύχη και πέσω σε κανένα μοτέρ πλυντηρίου θα το συνδέσω με σιγουριά το μοτέρ

----------


## mushaba

Αγαπητοί φίλοι ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ!

Οπως και στον τίτλο απέκτησα ακόμα ένα μοτέρ πλυντηρίου (IB-MEI 2/16-158/AL) που αυτή τη φορά σκοπεύω να το κάνω υπερκατασκεύη 2 σε 1 , δίδυμο τροχό από την μια (πέτρα και βούρτσα) και μηχανικό πριόνι (με σιδηροπρίονο) από την άλλη

Το παρακάτω πόστ του φίλου Φίλιππου το διαβάζω το ξαναδιαβάζω αλλά κάτι δεν μου βγαίνει.

Καταρχήν παραθέτω μετρήσεις:

ΑΣΠΡΟ - ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ     = 41 Ω
ΑΣΠΡΟ - ΚΑΦΕ         = ΑΠΕΙΡΟ
ΑΣΠΡΟ - ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ    = 35 Ω
ΑΣΠΡΟ - ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟ    = 41 Ω
ΑΣΠΡΟ - ΜΑΥΡΟ      =  ΑΠΕΙΡΟ
ΑΣΠΡΟ - ΜΠΛΕ        = 17 Ω

ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ - ΚΑΦΕ       =  ΑΠΕΙΡΟ
ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ - ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ   = 75 Ω
ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ - ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟ   = 81 Ω
ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ - ΜΑΥΡΟ     =  ΑΠΕΙΡΟ
ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ - ΜΠΛΕ       = 58 Ω

ΚΑΦΕ - ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ      =  ΑΠΕΙΡΟ
ΚΑΦΕ - ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟ      = ΑΠΕΙΡΟ
ΚΑΦΕ - ΜΑΥΡΟ        = 27 Ω
ΚΑΦΕ - ΜΠΛΕ          =  ΑΠΕΙΡΟ

ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ - ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟ   = 75 Ω
ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ - ΜΑΥΡΟ     = ΑΠΕΙΡΟ
ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ - ΜΠΛΕ       = 52 Ω

ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟ - ΜΑΥΡΟ     =  ΑΠΕΙΡΟ
ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟ - ΜΠΛΕ       = 58 Ω

ΜΑΥΡΟ - ΜΠΛΕ        = ΑΠΕΙΡΟ

Τί παίζει μεταξύ καφέ και μαύρου?Τί τύλιγμα είναι αυτό?Είναι το βοηθητικό και όλα τα άλλα είναι απλά ταχύτητες?

Επίσης παίρνοντας με την σειρά τον υπέροχο τρόπο που εξήγησε ο Φίλιππος δεν μπορώ να βγάλω το κοινό γιατί το μικρότερο σε αντίσταση είναι άσπρο - μπλέ και το αμέσως επόμενο είναι καφέ μαύρο...Άρα μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω κοινό.

Αν εξαιρέσω το καφέ και το μαύρο και πάρω πάλι τον τρόπο του Φίλιππου το μικρότερο είναι το ασπρο-μπλέ (17Ω).Το αμέσως επόμενο είναι το άσπρο-κόκκινο (35Ω) και μου βγαίνει μετά κοινό άσπρο και επαληθεύω το τύλιγμα μπλέ κόκκινο ότι είναι 52Ω βάση μετρήσεων.

Άρα ξέρω ότι το μπλέ είναι οι γρήγορες στροφές και το κόκκινο η βοηθητικές.Επίσης το άσπρο είναι το κοινό.

Έπειτα βάση συμμετρικότητας βλέπω το κίτρινο με το πράσινο το οποίο όμως μου δίνει 81Ω και στην πρόσθεση και στην μέτρηση.

Στις επαληθεύσεις όμως χάνω τα α) και β) σκέλη και βρίσκω σωστά τα γ) και δ) 

Τί κάνω λάθος ρε παιδιά?




> Πολύ ευχαρίστως!
> 
> Για ευκολία παραθέτω παρακάτω τις μετρήσεις του φίλου έτσι όπως μας τις έδωσε:
> 
> 
> 
> Αμέσως βλέπουμε ότι πήρε περισσότερες μετρήσεις από όσες έπρεπε. Στην πραγματικότητα μέτρησε κάθε ζεύγος καλωδίων 2 φορές. Για παράδειγμα, στην πρώτη σειρά έχουμε π.χ. μαύρο - πράσινο: 65Ω, και στην τελευταία έχουμε πράσινο - μαύρο (δηλ. πάλι τα ίδια καλώδια): 65Ω. Για να το απλοποιήσουμε λοιπόν φιλτράρουμε τις μετρήσεις πετώντας έξω τις διπλές μετρήσεις, και έχουμε:
> 
> μαύρο - κόκκινο: 28Ω (29Ω)
> ...

----------


## FILMAN

Φώτη κάποιο λάθος έχεις κάνει στις μετρήσεις. Δεν μπορεί π.χ. να έχεις 0Ω μεταξύ άσπρου καφέ, 0Ω μεταξύ άσπρου - μαύρου, αλλά ταυτόχρονα 27Ω μεταξύ καφέ - μαύρου...

----------


## mushaba

Φίλιππε κι όμως φίλε αυτές οι μετρήσεις που έδωσα είναι σωστές.Να σημειώσω ότι τις πήρα με βγαλμένο τον ρότορα (το λέω καλά?) με σκέτη την περιέλιξη όπως στις φώτο.

----------


## mushaba

Παίζει να είναι και καμμένο το μοτέρ μήπως?

----------


## FILMAN

Ακόμα και καμένο να είναι δεν μπορεί να μετράει έτσι. Θα σε παρακαλούσα να ξαναμετρήσεις. Δοκίμασε ας πούμε αυτό που σου έγραψα παραπάνω, δηλαδή να μετρήσεις μεταξύ άσπρου, καφέ και μαύρου. Δεν μπορεί το άσπρο - καφέ να δίνει 0Ω (άσπρο και καφέ βραχυκυκλωμένα), το άσπρο - μαύρο να δίνει πάλι 0Ω (άσπρο και μαύρο βραχυκυκλωμένα), αλλά το καφέ - μαύρο να δίνει 27Ω (δεν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένα μέσω του άσπρου!!!!).

----------


## mushaba

Φίλλιπε my bad φίλε,σόρυ!! Άπειρο δείχνει και όχι μηδέν

----------


## FILMAN

Τώρα συνεννοούμαστε! Περίμενε λίγο και θα σου πω.

----------


## FILMAN

Το ανέλυσα

Το κοινό είναι το άσπρο
Το μπλε είναι η κύρια περιέλιξη των γρήγορων στροφών
Το κόκκινο είναι η βοηθητική περιέλιξη των γρήγορων στροφών
Το πράσινο και το κίτρινο είναι για τις αργές στροφές

Το παράξενο είναι ότι στις αργές έχει απλώς 2 τυλίγματα και όχι 3 σε αστέρα όπως συνήθως. Το καφέ και το μαύρο είναι ένα ηλεκτρικά εντελώς ξεχωριστό τύλιγμα του οποίου τη χρησιμότητα δεν καταλαβαίνω (μήπως μπαίνει σε σειρά με το άσπρο μόνο στις αργές για να προκύψουν 3 τυλίγματα σε Υ; Αλλά και πάλι γιατί να είναι τελείως απομονωμένο; ). Ίσως είναι τύλιγμα για ταχομέτρηση (το καφέ και το μαύρο πηγαίνουν στο πίσω μέρος του μοτέρ ή χάνονται μέσα στα πηνία του στάτορα; ) Ή ίσως δεν είναι τύλιγμα αλλά θερμίστορ ενσωματωμένο στα τυλίγματα. Για να δούμε τί είναι, βάλε το μοτέρ να δουλέψει στο γρήγορο (πυκνωτής ανάμεσα μπλε και κόκκινο, φάση στο μπλε και ουδέτερος στο άσπρο) και μέτρα με ένα βολτόμετρο ΑC αν έχεις τάση στο μαύρο και το καφέ (μεταξύ τους). Αν δίνει εναλλασσόμενη τάση εκεί είναι τύλιγμα, αν δίνει τάση 0 είναι μάλλον αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας. Δες αυτό και βλέπουμε για τα περαιτέρω.

----------

ezizu (02-05-14), mushaba (30-04-14)

----------


## mushaba

ΟΚ πάω να το δέσω και θα το ξεκινήσω με έναν 18μF που έχω πρόχειρο τώρα και θα ποστάρω αποτελέσματα...

Ασπρο --> Ουδέτερος
Μπλέ και πόδι πυκνωτή1 --> Φάση
Κόκκινο --> πόδι πυκνωτή2

----------


## MAIKLKF

Καλησπέρα Φίλιππα Γιατί έχουν τόσους πολλούς συνδυασμούς σε ηλεκτρικές συνδέσεις στα   μοτέρ ? προφανώς εξυπηρετητή σε κάτι ?

----------


## mushaba

Δουλεύει αρκετά καλά (με λάθος πυκνωτή βέβαια) !! Τελικά Φίλιππε το καφέ μαύρο δεν βγάζει τάση και με καλύτερη παρατήρηση φαίνεται σαν θερμικό το οποίο μονωμένο μεν ακουμπάει πάνω στα τυλίγματα και όπως είπες διαβάζει θερμοκρασία.Για άλλη μια φορά ευχαριστώ,το ποστ 39 είναι ευαγγέλιο!

Αν και η απορία γιατί δεν μου βγαίνουν τα σκέλη α) και β) παραμένει  :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

> Γιατί έχουν τόσους πολλούς συνδυασμούς σε ηλεκτρικές συνδέσεις στα   μοτέρ ? προφανώς εξυπηρετητή σε κάτι ?


Γιατί εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με ασύγχρονα μοτέρ πλυντηρίων που πρέπει να δουλεύουν σε δυο ταχύτητες (πλύση - στύψιμο). Τα ελάχιστα καλώδια που μπορεί να έχει ένα τέτοιο μοτέρ είναι 5 (δύο περιελίξεις για κάθε ταχύτητα + ένα κοινό).

Τα άλλα δυο (μαύρο - καφέ) βρήκε ο φίλος μας ότι είναι για έλεγχο θερμοκρασίας των τυλιγμάτων.



> Δουλεύει αρκετά καλά (με λάθος πυκνωτή βέβαια)


Ναι. Αν και τα 18μF είναι κοντά στα 16μF καλύτερα είναι να βάλεις έναν 16μF (ο οποίος βρίσκεται και αυτός πολύ εύκολα).



> το καφέ μαύρο δεν βγάζει τάση και με καλύτερη παρατήρηση φαίνεται σαν θερμικό το οποίο μονωμένο μεν ακουμπάει πάνω στα τυλίγματα και όπως είπες διαβάζει θερμοκρασία.


Ωραία! Το λύσαμε κι αυτό!



> Αν και η απορία γιατί δεν μου βγαίνουν τα σκέλη α) και β) παραμένει


Γιατί δεν σου βγαίνει; Εδώ το κοινό είναι το *άσπρο* και όχι το μαύρο.

Να και οι μετρήσεις που πήρες:



> παραθέτω μετρήσεις:
> 
> ΑΣΠΡΟ - ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ     = 41 Ω
> .
> .
> .
> ΑΣΠΡΟ - ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ    = 35 Ω
> ΑΣΠΡΟ - ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟ    = 41 Ω
> .
> ...


Οπότε...

_α) Η μέτρηση μεταξύ κόκκινου - πράσινου θα είναι όσο η μέτρηση μεταξύ κόκκινου - άσπρου και άσπρου - πράσινου, δηλ. 35Ω + 41Ω = 76Ω. Πράγματι η μέτρηση έδωσε 75Ω (πολύ κοντά! )_

_β) Η μέτρηση μεταξύ κόκκινου - κίτρινου θα είναι όσο η μέτρηση μεταξύ κόκκινου - άσπρου και άσπρου - κίτρινου, δηλ. 35Ω + 41Ω = 76Ω. Πράγματι η μέτρηση έδωσε 75Ω (πολύ κοντά! )

Αρα βγαίνει!_

----------

ezizu (02-05-14)

----------


## greg-2

Καλημερα μηπος θα μπορουσα να εχω κεγω την βοηθηασας?
θα ηθελα σαυτο το μοτερ το αργο-το γρηγορο-και τι πυκνοτη.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δες το ταμπελάκι τι γράφει πάνω στο μοτέρ για το τι πυκνωτή θα βάλεις. 
Επειδή αυτά τα μοτέρ είναι πασίγνωστα σε πολλούς δεν θα ακολουθήσω το σωστότερο που είναι όπως το #67 .
Σου δίνω ένα σχέδιο
Προκαταβολικά σου λέω να προσέχεις ειδικά με τον πυκνωτή ότι κρατάει αποθηκευμένο ρεύμα και δεν πρέπει να τον αγγίζεις ακόμα και εκτός ρεύματος (πρέπει να βραχυκυλώνεις τις επαφές του για να αποφορτιστεί).


Σε αυτά τα μοτέρ που έχουν 5 επαφές .. η μία επαφή που είναι ουδέτερος συνήθως στην φισέτα είναι "μόνη " της ... οι επόμενες 2 επαφές Α+Β (που είναι μαζί πάνω στην φισέτα και σε οριζόντια διάταξη είναι οι αργές (Α+Β) και γρήγορες στροφές (Γ+Δ) )

Το σχέδιο είναι η απλή συνδεσμολογία με φις . Για να έχεις επιλογές αντιστροφής στροφών αυτό θα γίνει με τον κατάλληλο /ους διακόπτες .

Όταν π.χ. βρεις τις αργές στροφές οι αμέσως επόμενες 2 επαφές (σε οριζόντια διάταξη ) θα είναι οι γρήγορες κτλ .

Όμως οι γρήγορες  στροφές (αν και αυτές γυρίζουν δεξιά / αριστερά με την αλλαγή των ακροδεκτών του πυκνωτή) μόνο η μία φορά είναι η σωστή . και αυτή θα την καταλάβεις στην δοκιμή (το ζορίζεις με κάποιο ξύλο πάνω στην τροχαλία και η φορά που θα δεις ότι είναι η πιο δυνατή , θα είναι και η σωστή). Αν έχεις άλλες απορίες ξαναρώτα (και προσοχή με το ρεύμα .... να τοποθετήσεις και την γείωση στο μοτέρ και να υπάρχει ρελέ διαρροής)

----------


## greg-2

ευχαριστω πολυ φιλεμου!

----------


## deathlok

Καλησπέρα! Έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα μοτέρ πλυντηριού candy με πέντε ακροδέκτες και πάνω γράφει candy p.35 cl h. Μέτρησα τα τυλίγματα και βρήκα την συνδεσμολογία βάσει των πολύ χρήσιμων που έχει γράψει FILMAN το θέμα είναι ότι επειδή δεν το αποσυναρμολόγησα εγώ το πλυντήριο δεν κρατήθηκε ο πυκνωτής και με το μοντέλο του μοτέρ δεν μπορώ να βρω τπτ από ισχύ κτλ στο ιντερνετ. Υπάρχει κάποιος έμμεσος τρόπος να βρω τι πυκνωτή πρέπει να τοποθετήσω; 

Από εξοπλισμό έχω ένα πολύμετρο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

12,5 (και δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος έτσι το θυμάμαι από παλιά ) αλλά και μια πρόχειρη έρευνα το επιβεβαιώνει το παρακάτω
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic2202832.html
(δεν το γράφει επάνω στο μοτέρ για τα mF?)

----------


## deathlok

Δυστυχώς δεν γράφει κάτι το μοτέρ. Θα βάλω φωτογραφία όταν γυρίσω.

Από το λινκ που δίνεις γράφει για δύο πυκνωτές, ο μικρός είναι για τις αργές και ο μεγάλος για τις γρήγορες στροφές έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μην δίνεις σημασία για το 7,5 εγώ θυμάμαι για τα παλιότερα μοντέλα ότι έπαιρναν ένα και μοναδικό πυκνωτή αυτόν τον 12mf . 

http://www.soldatos.gr/html/pyknwtes.html

----------

FILMAN (15-01-15)

----------


## deathlok

Ορίστε και οι φωτογραφίες

----------

brokalias (22-05-17)

----------


## deathlok

Ηλεκτρικό μοτέρ πλυντηρίου: http://youtu.be/Su-8a6tqFYU

Λοιπόν όλα οκ πήρα έναν πυκνωτη το συνεδεσα πρόχειρα και δουλεύει. Στην αρχή τσιριζαν λίγο τα ρουλεμαν αλλά με λόγο σπρέι σε γρασο όλα καλά. 

Τώρα αν ο πυκνωτής είναι εντελώς σωστός θα δείξει στην πορεία. 

Η τροχαλια του μοτέρ ξέρει κανείς πως βγαίνει? Θέλει εξολκεα;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Η τροχαλια του μοτέρ ξέρει κανείς πως βγαίνει? Θέλει εξολκεα;


http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...EF%EB%EA%DD%E1

----------

